# Eurosport Dogs?



## Claudia Chance Nicosia (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone have any experience w/ dogs from this kennel... have a friend looking to import a working/breeding prospect puppy from them...thanks~


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Send Sarah Atlas a PM, she is on this board. Konnie Hein (also a member) has a ES Mal.....looks like a great dog and I know she is pleased. 

I have never heard anything bad about them. In fact, I have heard of and seen some kick ass dogs from there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen at least a half dozen ES dogs, including my older GSD's dam, and I would take any one of them.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I know several folks now who have purchased dogs from them. I've never heard a complaint and all of these folks are very happy with their dogs. I purchased a 10 month old Malinois from them in December and he is great. Eurosport has a reputation for honesty and providing its clients with exactly what they ask for, and my experience with them was no exception. The dog I purchased is exactly what I asked them to send me and exactly what they represented him to be.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

I imported a mal czech GS puppy from them over a year ago, and have since sold the pup, as I never intended to keep him forever (I'm a Mal guy) but he was nice, and turned out to be a good PPD. Lots of drive, level headed, and very intelligent. I can't for the life of me recall his parents. Oh, I believe his father was Galant, one of their main studs. They were great to deal with and easy going. The papers will take a while but you will get them.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Ozzy Barnero, after watching him at the wusv, I would like to have that dog


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

I have an Ozzy son who I'm enthralled with. Taunya at ES was extremely helpful in narrowing down exactly what I wanted and needed. She's been a help even after I got Zoran from the airport. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just a note on the papers, I received my Eurosport dog's papers about a month and a half after I received the dog. I figured that was good timing, but I have no idea how long something like that should take. I wasn't in a hurry to get them, so it was no big deal to me.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've had five from Eurosport over the years, three with their kennel name. All pretty descent dogs, but changed my standards and expectations over that time. I was treated fairly and professionally. I probably would have purchased a few more from them, if the information I requested had been more than one-liner replies days afterward. That was a turn off. I would probably avoid any of their brokered litters, and only buy pups of the Eurosport name. I'd have doubts of their intimate firsthand experience of the litters otherwise. And, I noticed more showline breedings than workingline ones from them over the last year. That's perplexed me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Showlines bring more money than working lines. Economics at work.](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 

Check out this video. http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives...eleases-extended-footage-of-german-shepherds/

Gross.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that part at the end when they put it in slow motion is disturbing. That dog has the must f***** up walk I ever seen


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Funny story about that... My first show ever, a few years ago, I asked a lady with a GSD what had happened to injur it like that, and she got very mad at me. It seems that EVERYONE in the show world, but the GSD people see the problem. Another lady told me that her GSD's "hips" were fine, when I questioned why she was going to breed that... thing. 
I'm an idealist, if it cant be pretty and still do what it was bred to do, it's crap. At a recent herding clinic i saw one that could only run for a little bit, before tripping all over itself. It's sick.

I feel better now.


----------



## Alex Whitelock (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Eurosport dog - if I buy another dog I will go back to Taunya & Josef in a heartbeat!!! He is outstanding. Jonni Joyce knows him if this helps. 3 dogs are the limit though!
There is another of their dogs on my team - fantastic bitch.
Their puppy program is outstanding - professionals socialize and put a solid foundation under the dog plus by 6 mos you get X ray prelims done and have a solid sense as to what the dog is like. Papers can take time but not to worry - they arrive. 

I met Ozzy at the WUSV (I also do Schutzhund) - fantastic dog - massive head, totally clear headed, gorgeous pigmentation, sat in my lap and gave me a face wash - HUGE drive. 

Email me if you like - I can give you some info about a litter of theirs which will whelp in Texas.

best of luck,

Alex
VSARK9


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I was sitting right in front of the field when ozzy did his protection, very intense dog. To bad he didn't out.


----------

